# Need drawings?



## johnmcc69 (Feb 5, 2021)

I've posted years ago about creating drawings for you folks, I've been able to work with some really wonderful people & have drawings posted here....
I'm looking for "work"...Got some napkin sketches? A project you completed with chalk drawings? (Eh... within reason...)
I'd like to help you make the drawings of your projects. For free.

John


----------



## Gordon (Feb 6, 2021)

John has done some drawing for me and is a very generous person. He is doing it because he enjoys making the drawings and just wants to help others. The world needs more people who just enjoy what they are doing and want to share their talent without trying to become rich and famous. Thanks John.

Gordon


----------



## johnmcc69 (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you for the kind words Gordon, I hope all your projects are successful, your perseverance in getting them going is very admirable. (Attkinson) 

 I had to re-clarify my original post & mention that I do this for free, I may have came across like I was looking to make $. 

 You folks are a really talented bunch, I'm amazed at what I see, be it amazing projects, helpful tips, 3D printing adventures, or even stories of your past experience. I take all this in, making mental notes of it all.

 I've always enjoyed making drawings of engines & mechanisms. I learned more about 3D modeling by copying designs posted here & other sites. It doesn't seem like work when you apply the learning to something you really enjoy. 

 I know that learning CAD programs can be a real challenge, especially when you would rather be in the shop (I would rather be making chips...), but there are some great projects out there that should be shared & documented, some really interesting designs. There are but a few sources of model engine drawings available any more, at least of new designs (I don't know how Elmer, Rudy, & others did it back then), so I would like to see more & make drawings available. (Of course, new "Designs" are basically variants of the "Old" designs with artistic license in some cases, but hey, oldies are goodies right?)

 Again, if you have some sketches of something you are building, or if you just want drawings of something you have completed, files for a crazy part you want to 3D print & are willing to share, I'd like to try to help you out.


 John


----------



## Richard Hed (Feb 7, 2021)

Gordon said:


> John has done some drawing for me and is a very generous person. He is doing it because he enjoys making the drawings and just wants to help others. The world needs more people who just enjoy what they are doing and want to share their talent without trying to become rich and famous. Thanks John.
> 
> Gordon


I may not be rich, but I'm famous--in my own mind, Armchair General Johnson.


----------



## rutzen (Feb 7, 2021)

John,  I'm making a 11/2in scale model of a Rumely Model F Oil pull tractor.  I can draw on a board but prefer making stuff.  I can't do CAD.  In my research I found that there just aren't any drawings of these famous engines.  Would you be interested in drawing it up?  I think it would be a valuable resource and others would build them if there were any drawings available.


----------



## Richard Hed (Feb 7, 2021)

rutzen said:


> John,  I'm making a 11/2in scale model of a Rumely Model F Oil pull tractor.  I can draw on a board but prefer making stuff.  I can't do CAD.  In my research I found that there just aren't any drawings of these famous engines.  Would you be interested in drawing it up?  I think it would be a valuable resource and others would build them if there were any drawings available.


Do you hyave a photo of this engine?


----------



## rutzen (Feb 7, 2021)

There are plenty of photos online and videos on Youtube of them.  The model F was the only single cylinder one and was produced around 1912.  I chose this one because the engine is simpler.  I've got most of the engine itself made and hope to have a test run soon.  I am finding it very difficult to get any information because I don't have access to one.  So apart from a few major dimensions everything is being done from what photos there are.


----------



## rutzen (Feb 7, 2021)

Here are a few pics, I will get some more done


----------



## Richard Hed (Feb 7, 2021)

rutzen said:


> Here are a few pics, I will get some more done


What a strange little box.  I can hardly wait to see more of it.  I recently bought a book called "Experimental Flash Steam" by Benson & Rayman.  In it, there is a "proposed" model by Westbury which is a V4 steam engine, single acting pistons.  Apparently Westbury never built it, but it looks very interesting and I am hunting for more info on that engine.  It features a rotary valve-- a single valve that feeds all the cylinders and exhausts them too.  Very interesting.  So we are both in the same boat in that respect of hunting for drawings.


----------



## MIKE4444 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi  i have started constructing the small DRIBBLER Steam engine, i need some detailed plans for the Safety and the Inlet , taps ,   This is my first attempt of making a Steam engine. so need some guidance in this project, Instead of buying the valves i wish to make all of this project, thats the fun of this site , As far as i am aware there are No Plans of this engine, I have just scaled from the  Pictures that i have found on the net. Made the boiler  38  mm  dia, and 95  mm  long.the whole model is ,  60  mm  wide and 155 mm  long, If this is a success  i will try  Little  Ben  later on ...
many thanks  MIKE


----------



## jpadirl (Feb 7, 2021)

J


johnmcc69 said:


> I've posted years ago about creating drawings for you folks, I've been able to work with some really wonderful people & have drawings posted here....
> I'm looking for "work"...Got some napkin sketches? A project you completed with chalk drawings? (Eh... within reason...)
> I'd like to help you make the drawings of your projects. For free.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnmcc69 (Feb 7, 2021)

Rutzen: I have also searched for models of Oil Pull's, & like you couldn't find much. It looks like you're off to a good start though. Do you have any sketches of what you have done so far?

 You may recall this reply from last July: Oil Pull tractor

 I've always liked those tractors. 

 John


----------



## Richard Hed (Feb 7, 2021)

MIKE4444 said:


> Hi  i have started constructing the small DRIBBLER Steam engine, i need some detailed plans for the Safety and the Inlet , taps ,   This is my first attempt of making a Steam engine. so need some guidance in this project, Instead of buying the valves i wish to make all of this project, thats the fun of this site , As far as i am aware there are No Plans of this engine, I have just scaled from the  Pictures that i have found on the net. Made the boiler  38  mm  dia, and 95  mm  long.the whole model is ,  60  mm  wide and 155 mm  long, If this is a success  i will try  Little  Ben  later on ...
> many thanks  MIKE


You mjight go here:





						Scratch built and model live steam engines.
					

Model steam engines by stuart turner Maxwell Hemmens Birmingham dribbler Stuart Babcock boiler Stuart S-50 mill engine Thomas Aveling traction engine.



					www.mikes-steam-engines.co.uk
				



and ask Mr. Toy what he knows about plans for this, as he has a "fleet" of these models.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 7, 2021)

I am not in a position to start a new project but there are 90 page parts manual available for the Rumeley model F for $38. That along with some basic dimensions and some pictures should give you a good start,


----------



## MIKE4444 (Feb 8, 2021)

RICHARD  Hi    and others , many thanks for the info, , MIKE


----------



## rutzen (Feb 8, 2021)

I've taken some more photos today of the  Rumely.


----------



## HenryBanjo (May 8, 2022)

johnmcc69 said:


> I've posted years ago about creating drawings for you folks, I've been able to work with some really wonderful people & have drawings posted here....
> I'm looking for "work"...Got some napkin sketches? A project you completed with chalk drawings? (Eh... within reason...)
> I'd like to help you make the drawings of your projects. For free.
> 
> John


Here's my idea. A triple-expansion wobbler. pretty useless but would be quite cool. I wan thinking of making one that's based on the wig wag engines


----------



## johnmcc69 (May 16, 2022)

That's an interesting concept. Never seen one of those before. Not familiar with the "Wig wag" engines.

 Looks like I'm on a short hiatus at the moment, my CAD computer has crashed it's hard drive & spring has come where I will be spending more time outside. I'm exploring alternatives to the CAD situation.

 Can you post some info of the "Wig wag" engine"?

 John


----------



## SmithDoor (May 16, 2022)

johnmcc69 said:


> That's an interesting concept. Never seen one of those before. Not familiar with the "Wig wag" engines.
> 
> Looks like I'm on a short hiatus at the moment, my CAD computer has crashed it's hard drive & spring has come where I will be spending more time outside. I'm exploring alternatives to the CAD situation.
> 
> ...


Do you have your cad program?

If low budget try DoubleCad. It is FREE download from TurboCAD. 

I use Autocad 2000 on my Windows 11 64bit laptop. 

Dave


----------



## SmithDoor (May 16, 2022)

johnmcc69 said:


> That's an interesting concept. Never seen one of those before. Not familiar with the "Wig wag" engines.
> 
> Looks like I'm on a short hiatus at the moment, my CAD computer has crashed it's hard drive & spring has come where I will be spending more time outside. I'm exploring alternatives to the CAD situation.
> 
> ...


Here is screen shot of AutoCad 95 on my Windows 11 LapTop

Dave


----------



## HenryBanjo (May 17, 2022)

johnmcc69 said:


> That's an interesting concept. Never seen one of those before. Not familiar with the "Wig wag" engines.
> 
> Looks like I'm on a short hiatus at the moment, my CAD computer has crashed it's hard drive & spring has come where I will be spending more time outside. I'm exploring alternatives to the CAD situation.
> 
> ...


Hi, John,
Here is the site with the plans for the wigwag engines. its a series of engines that use as many interchangeable parts as possible.




__





						HOME | Wigwag
					

Wig-Wag Oscillating Engines by Ade Swash - FREE PLANS for the Model Engineer




					wigwagengine.wixsite.com
				



Here is a link to the video series about the engines:


			https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLh6NV2cTM5R-QrnjgVXp38aVN9vk9VFUq
		

Henry


----------



## HenryBanjo (May 17, 2022)

johnmcc69 said:


> That's an interesting concept. Never seen one of those before. Not familiar with the "Wig wag" engines.
> 
> Looks like I'm on a short hiatus at the moment, my CAD computer has crashed it's hard drive & spring has come where I will be spending more time outside. I'm exploring alternatives to the CAD situation.
> 
> ...


Hi John,
the wigwags are a family of simple engines that use as many interchangeable parts as possible. Here is a link to the website with the plans for the engines:




__





						HOME | Wigwag
					

Wig-Wag Oscillating Engines by Ade Swash - FREE PLANS for the Model Engineer




					wigwagengine.wixsite.com
				



and here is the link to the youtube series on the engines:


			https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLh6NV2cTM5R-QrnjgVXp38aVN9vk9VFUq


----------

